# Mobile Homes: Does anyone make these?



## AllenB

Looking for an HO scale house trailer/mobile home. Haven't found much out there.
Thanks!
Allen


----------



## Big Ed

AllenB said:


> Looking for an HO scale house trailer/mobile home. Haven't found much out there.
> Thanks!
> Allen


I got one HO mobile home a long time ago I can't remember where I got it.

A quick search and I found 17 or so heres a link.

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s7.cgi?cat_s=UGC&str=mobile+home


I found two more but these are for the whole park.

http://shop.kenboula.com/searchquic...5BFE604DD45.qscstrfrnt01?keywords=mobile+home


----------



## Rob Snyder

Check out nucomp miniatures. I use their N gauge stuff. I think they make them in HO also.


----------



## redwine_p

Ipex models makes mobile homes and they are like a ceramic deal ... really nice I have a couple


----------



## LindaC1

*Link please?*



redwine_p said:


> Ipex models makes mobile homes and they are like a ceramic deal ... really nice I have a couple


hoping you have link so I can look. I've tried finding on my own and me ole' eyes are blurry.

thanks much,

LindaC


----------



## Habbyguy

Here on Walthers is some.
http://www.walthers.com/exec/search...rds=restrict&instock=Q&split=30&Submit=Search


----------



## LindaC1

Thank you so much. I found the N gauge at Walthers. Need to order as a gift.

LindaC


----------

